# UltraMill Grain Mill - used $100 + shipping



## Pony

Ultramill (aka BlendTec, Nutrimill, WonderMill, VitaMill) UL approved 

We bought it a few years ago. It works great, but we've cut way back on grain so we don't use it any more.

The mill itself is in really good shape, has all the parts, including the filters and the instructions. The instructions are a bit worn; the box is pretty beat up.

$100 plus shipping.

I figured I'd put it up here for a week first, then I'm going to put it on Craig's List.


----------



## Pony

Forgot to take a picture of the 12c hopper, seen on top.


----------



## BlueRose

Do you have any takers yet? I am interested.


----------



## Pony

BlueRose said:


> Do you have any takers yet? I am interested.


I'll shoot you a pm.


----------



## Pony

sale pending


----------



## Pony

*The mill is available again. *


----------



## GreenMother

Hey Pony - PM'd you.


----------



## Pony

This item is sold.


----------

